# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم طلبات البرامج واستفسارات الكمبيوتر والانترنت  أفضل المواقع لتنزيل صور عالية الجودة بخلفيات شفافة مجاناً جاهزة للتعديل

## mohamed73

إذا كنت تعمل  على الإنترنت في أي مجال فستحتاج للصور لا محالة سواء كنت تعمل في مجال  التصميم أو الجرافيك أو حتى التدوين فالصور هي أساس التسويق وعامل الجذب  الأكبر على الإنترنت، ومن أفضل الصور التي يمكن التعديل عليها بسهولة هي  الصور التي تحتوى على خلفيات شفافة وتكون بصيغة PNG لكنها يجب أن تكون بدقة  عالية وبدون حقوق ملكية حتي يمكن إستخدامها لأي غرض دون الخوف من حقوق  الملكية. لذلك سنتعرف في تلك التدوينة على مجموعة من أفضل المواقع التي  تقدم تلك الصور وغيرها بشكل مجاني للجميع. *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* هذا الموقع يقدم  الكثير من الصور PNG ذات خلفيات شفافة مذهلة و عالية الجودة مجانًا  الجاهزة للتنزيل بضغطة زر ومقسمة لأقسام مختلفة وكثيرة حتى يسهل عليك  الحصول على ما تريد ، كما يوفر إمكانية البحث في الموقع. ويوجد في أسفل  الموقع أكثر الصور مشاهدة والتي تعتبر الأفضل في الموقع. *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*يعتبر من أكبر  مواقع الصور فهو يضم اكثر من 100 ألف صورة بصيغة PNG شفافة الخلفية و بدون  حقوق ومقسم كذلك لتصنيفات فرعية و ثانوية كثيرة كما في الصورة . *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*موقع رائع كذلك  بواجهة سهلة الإستخدام ومختص في صور PNG شفافة الخلفية وعالية الجودة  المرسومة أو الكرتونية. كما يمكنك المشاركة فيه ورفع صور خاصة بك لمشاركتها  مع المستخدمين. *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*موقع آخر رائع لتحميل صور عالية الجودة ، شفافة الخلفية صالحة لعدة إستخدامات خاصة مجال التقنية والكوميكس والرسوم المتحركة والكثير. كانت هذه مجموعة من المواقع الغير معروفة والتي تقدم خدمة هامة ستحتاجها يوماً ما في مشاريعك الخاصة.

----------

